# New to Specktra



## makeupgal (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello all! Had a bit of trouble signing in for a while, but got it all worked out.  I'm excited to be a part of Specktra.  Can anyone tell me where I can view "old" looks for some past MAC collections, specifically "Cocktail" "Dolled Up" and "Huetopia".  I checked Legacy Collection, but it just lists them.  You cannot actually view face charts.  Unless I am mistaken.  I want to actually view the face charts.  Hope someone can point me in the right direction.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

welcome aboard.
There's a link for looks up to your left, but I'mnot sure if what you're wanting is listed there.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 11, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## Wattage (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! If you need anything, don't hesitate to shout!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## juli (Aug 12, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 specktra!!!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 12, 2006)

Hiiiiiiiiiiii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome girlie! It's gonna get addicting...just wanted to warn ya!


----------



## Dawn (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for your kind words and warm welcome!!!


----------



## kels1292 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## Incus (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello & welcome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 16, 2006)

welcome to specktra


----------

